# Harrison Fjord



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Went to my trainer's to visit Harrison and hopped on for a bit, and brought Hubby and the camera


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

He's beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

gorgeous, i love fjords =)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

How tall are you? Fjords tend to be pretty short, and you make your girl(?) look tall. I think you guys are super cute together though. I LOVE fjords. I got to ride when a few years back and I wish every day that I was shorter so I could ride them more. xD


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

I adore the name, although I admit it took me a moment to 'get' it. Very neat photos, I've always been a Fjord admirer.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the name! I've always liked Fjords, never actually ridden one though


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the name!
You're tiny


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL Yes I'm short, I'm only 5'. I make my 13h Fell look big haha! Harrison is just shy of 14h.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

He is soooo gorgeous, such a sweet cute face. Yay for us shorties!! I'm only 5'2" lol


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Fjords! I love these little guys...and yours is super cute! The only problem is that I'm 5'11"...so I look huge when I'm riding them. =D


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!  

I have some photos of the 5 minutes I managed to get my husband (6') to ride my 13h Fell, now that looks a little silly haha! But both breeds do just fine with normal sized people (not just the short people like me haha)


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

What a face! He is beatiful. Yes you two look great together.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow!!! What a stunner...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

